# Are these worth very much



## Dewfus (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 13, 2020)

Lots of inserts for zinc screw lids. The milk glass one is neat. Then the glass lids,, I have lots of lids. Not sure mine are worth much. Hope yours are. Cool finds buddy.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 14, 2020)

The fancier embossed milk glass zinc lid inserts will always bring a few bucks apiece.  The Improved style glass insert will net maybe a buck, the screw bands for those are much more sought after.  Everybody either has or needs lightning style lids for those lidless jars they find, so they're maybe a buck or so.  The smaller lids are for fairly modern candy jars.  Last photo, these are all inserts for Ball Improved jars, maybe a buck if you can find a buyer.  Again, screw bands are always in demand.


----------



## Timelypicken (Dec 14, 2020)

If you get them in big lots they bring a little bit. I always keep ones that arnt broken


----------



## Dogo (Dec 14, 2020)

Check the patent dates and try to identify the jars they belong to. (The two with the sloping notches are from Ball jars and are very common). A Red Book is very helpful for this.


----------

